# Tuning goes sharp...



## mitchcl (Dec 15, 2017)

What would cause tuning to go sharp on my AMI?

I tune it up and play then after a day or so, the EAD will go sharp by +20. Sometimes the G will go up as well.

The strings are about a month old, neck has minimal relief and for me, action is quite comfortable. I would think that tuning would go flat.

Any ideas?


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Room temperature going colder ?


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I notice humidity changes on my acoustics. It seems worse on the wound strings. Had any humidity swings lately? (upward)


----------



## mitchcl (Dec 15, 2017)

I don't really have a way to check humidity but this being Edmonton, it is normally dry especially at this time of the year. Temps are pretty stable since I have hot water heating. But these two issues are the only things I could think of as well. I haven't noticed the neck back bowing to allow for strings to tighten up. 

I don't know but I guess I'll have to get a humidity gauge. Thankfully the guitar is not an expensive unit.

Thanks for the insights.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I don’t think it’s humidity or temperature. Those things can cause a guitar to change but my place is even humidity and temp and my LP Junior goes big time sharp on the EAG sometimes a few hours after I’ve tuned it and finished playing for a bit. Usually it will be sharp when I take it out of the case. My other guitars don’t do this. I think it’s tension in the wound strings resisting against the surface of the nut - sort of like when they suddenly ping sharp but it’s happening more slowly. Had this guitar for a couple of months and it’s had lots of time to get used to the environment here but it’s done this from day one and through about six sets of strings so far.


----------



## mitchcl (Dec 15, 2017)

That's interesting. So you're saying that the string gauge is too tight against the nut slots? 

I'm using 11-52s by the way.

Edit: It's not a big issue. I just wanted to understand why.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Not necessarily the gage although fat ass strings in narrow slots would cause that. 

Some strings dig in more. Sometimes it’s because they fan off at an angle toward the peg and that causes them to dig in sidways too. 

Some times you put graphite on the nut to lub it a bit. 

Some of my acoustics pinged real bad with Martin MSP 4200s but don’t ping at all with elixirs which are a slippery string. 

So I think that friction between the string and the nut can cause the string to suddenly ping sharp or go sharp gradually over a few hours.

You can also tug on the string to set it as you are tuning but I find that they will still go sharp eventually if that is generally an issue with the guitar.


----------



## mitchcl (Dec 15, 2017)

Yes I do tug on the strings several times when I tune up but usually I've only had to do that with new strings. I forgot about the pencil lead trick. Anyway, like I said it's not a big deal just curiosity.

Thanks again and cheers.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Temperature/humidity. It does it every time.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Its the nut...make your own "Nut Sauce". Take a pencil, carve off some of the wood and scrape the graphite and make a little pile. Mix it with a dab a Vaseline and apply to the nut with the strings on.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Humidity has been wacked in Edmonton all winter. I've been keeping a solid humidity level for a while now except for the last couple of weeks when it went friggin cold. Couldn't get the humidity back up to my normal 45 rh as we increased the temp by 1 degree in the house. All my guitars went flat after a few days. When it warmed back up outside and the melt began, the RH went right back to where it was supposed to be. At that point, maybe a day and a half later, they all went sharp. Wait for a couple of days if this latest cold snap persists. You see the guitars going flat again. I'd check your humidity in the house or apartment you're in with a humidistat. I picked one up at Lowe's or HomeDepot for $20 a couple of years ago. Those crappy in furnace things don't do squat. They only keep my house at about 15 - 20% RH.

@capnjim ...I also use nut sauce and pay very close attention to the guitars....I won't argue the fact that the nut and low wound strings could be a cause, but the underlying cause here in these parts is humidity IMO. Edmonton is REALLY dry in the Winter. Especially this year. 

EDIT: Just had a peak at my humidifier. Went super cold here in Edmonton yesterday....humidity went back to 34 and it was about 43 the other day. Have to fill the humidifier up here 2x a day because it's smaller than the downstairs unit which also runs continuously in the winter.

Sorry for the longer than expected response.


----------



## mitchcl (Dec 15, 2017)

Yes I've been thinking about getting a humidifier. I thought if I left the cover off my 5G aquarium and with the air pump and filtration going, I could get by. But no, I still get zapped by static every now and then.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Get a hygrometer if you don't already have one.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

mitchcl said:


> Yes I've been thinking about getting a humifier. I thought if I left the cover off my 5G aquarium and with the air pump and filtration going, I could get by. But no, I still get zapped by static every now and then.


That would not help a lot. To keep my 1200 sq. ft. bungalow at around 40% RH I go through at least a gallon of water a day in my humidifier when it is cold outside.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Steadfastly said:


> That would not help a lot. To keep my 1200 sq. ft. bungalow at around 40% RH I go through at least a gallon of water a day in my humidifier when it is cold outside.


Yeah, I've got a fairly large capacity humidifier plumbed right into a water supply, and my water usage goes up in the winter time. That's with the wife & I watering stuff constantly in the summer time too.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Lincoln said:


> Yeah, I've got a fairly large capacity humidifier plumbed right into a water supply, and my water usage goes up in the winter time. That's with the wife & I watering stuff constantly in the summer time too.


Save money Dave. Tap into your neighbors water supply. Come 420, you'll need the extra hydration anyways!


----------



## mitchcl (Dec 15, 2017)

Thanks to all for your input on this annoyance. I just hope it does not do irreparable damage to my guitar until I get my humidity issues straightened out.

Dorian2:

420 is scheduled for June/July no?
Fantastico!


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

40 and below is red zone on my hygrometer. Yellow is 40-44 and green is 44-50.

To keep it at 47 in a 1300 sq/ft condo I’m using about 3.5 to 4 gallons in 24 hours when it’s not real cold. More when it’s -20 and such. 

Outside is dry anyway during winter and then the forced air heating really drys it inside. I have oasis things for when the humidifier can’t keep up but I’ve only had to add them into it all a few times over the last 6 years.


----------



## mitchcl (Dec 15, 2017)

I feel foolish now in neglecting the laws of physics. Of course, metals expand when warm and contract when cold. Even though my body does not feel the slight changes in temperatures indoors, the relative mass of the strings would be more sensitive to these temperature swings. I think that would explain it, no?


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/looking-for-info-on-whole-home-humidifiers.186089/
More info on humidity on this thread I started. I did buy a Honeywell room humidifier and the did increase my humidity to 28% over two days but need it to go higher so will be looking at something else.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Guitar101 said:


> https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/looking-for-info-on-whole-home-humidifiers.186089/
> More info on humidity on this thread I started. I did buy a Honeywell room humidifier and the did increase my humidity to 28% over two days but need it to go higher so will be looking at something else.


It will likely just need more time. Remember there is moisture in everything; the walls, ceiling, floor and furniture. So if you have had low humidity for even several weeks, all the moisture has been sucked out of a lot of mass and now it is absorbing that moisture back in and doing so in an uphill climb with the cold weather. If you can get it to 30 or 35 in extreme cold, you are doing very well. Run you furnace blower on low continuously and if you have any ceiling fans run them as much as you can. It doesn't cost much to run those things and circulated air is best as it creates even heat and humidity in your home.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

mitchcl said:


> Thanks to all for your input on this annoyance. I just hope it does not do irreparable damage to my guitar until I get my humidity issues straightened out.
> 
> Dorian2:
> 
> ...


July 1 2018!


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

All my guitars are in a humidity controlled room and I rarely have to tune them. Acoustic or electric


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2018)

capnjim said:


> Its the nut...make your own "Nut Sauce". Take a pencil, carve off some of the wood and scrape the graphite and make a little pile. Mix it with a dab a Vaseline and apply to the nut with the strings on.


I remember hearing or reading some time ago that Vaseline can damage the nut, depending on what it is made out of. I am not claiming this to be true, just putting the info forward. Nut Sauce is supposed to be safe. I have also heard a cheap alternative is Lipsyl.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

knight_yyz said:


> All my guitars are in a humidity controlled room and I rarely have to tune them. Acoustic or electric


That would be great. I pretty well have to tune mine every morning when I pick up my guitar but then my house was built in 1867. Yep, Canada's birthday.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

My house was built in the 20's. I have one bedroom dedicated as a music room, door is always closed unless I am in there.. I can leave a guitar alone for 2 or 3 weeks pick it up check the tune and it;s usually within a few cents.


----------



## mitchcl (Dec 15, 2017)

It's funny that my tele does not de-tune itself like the acoustic. If it does it's only a couple of cents.

I've read about the lypsyl trick, don't know about vaseline.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2018)

mitchcl said:


> It's funny that my tele does not de-tune itself like the acoustic. If it does it's only a couple of cents.
> 
> I've read about the lypsyl trick, don't know about vaseline.


I have never put Lypsl on my nuts.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Player99 said:


> I have never put Lypsl on my nuts.


I usually get someone else to do that.....


----------

